# pictures won't post...............



## bob1961 (May 26, 2010)

i used the img code from my photobucket but only the links showed up in my post....what happened as i was able to post pictures fine before the forum switch to the new layout................bob

....


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 26, 2010)

Use the Image Button:








And select Image URL and post the photobucket URL in the box:


----------



## dennisdocb (May 26, 2010)

After doing the above. You will have to use the DIRECT LINK instead of the IMG CODE


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 26, 2010)

Found this tutorial on the Wiki:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/image-and-video-tutorial#user_addimages2


----------



## bob1961 (May 26, 2010)

oh ok, the old forum i just copy/pasted them like all the other forums i go to, thx...........bob

....


----------



## bob1961 (May 26, 2010)

ok i just edited my pork Qview thread with pictures from my cpu.............bob

....


----------

